# Hindi/Urdu: farjan(फ़र्जन)



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

As usual the meaning and sample usage will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

I don't think there is any word like farjan. There is farj (that's probably not what you're asking about). It seems this might be a Hindi mispronunciation of the word farz-an, so will provide the meaning for it: 
فَرْضاً- فرضی طور پر، بالفرض، بطور فرض۔
Farz-an: farzi taur per, bil-farz, bataur farz;
Assumably, hypothetically, 

(Not sure) probably may have the meaning of "as a duty"............?


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Could this also mean 'suppose'?

Ok, let me try a sentence and Guys please correct it...

*Farzan Iran mein jang ho rahaa hai, uska asar ko Bharat bhii lagegaa.* This is supposed to mean 'Assuming/Suppose there is a war happening in Iran, India will also feel its effect.'

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## greatbear

I think you mean "farz karo": "farz kareiN ki Iran meiN jang ho rahi hai, uskaa asar Bhaarat pe bhii pad saktaa hai" would be a correct sentence. "Farz karo/kariye/kareiN" means "Assume that".


----------



## Alfaaz

> *Farzan Iran mein jang ho rahaa hai, uska asar ko Bharat bhii lagegaa.*


Not sure about that...would go with something similar to what greatbear said...

I would probably express it as follows: فرض کریں کہ اگر بر صغیر یا مشرق وسطیٰ کے کسی بھی ملک میں جنگ چڑ جاۓ، تو عین ممکن ہے کہ بھارت پر بھی اثرات مرتب ہوں گے farz karein keh agar bar-e-sagheer ya mashriq-e-wustah ke kisi bhi mulk mein jang chiR jaaye, to a'en mumkin hai keh bharat par bhi asraat murattib hon ge


----------



## Alfaaz

Can anyone use farz-an in a sentence?...can't think on any (except science ones);


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Can anyone use farz-an in a sentence?...can't think on any (except science ones);



I would suggest, the "farz" in the "farz-an" is an "obligation".

maiN Urdu ke difaa3 meN yahaaN jo kuchh bhii likhtaa huuN, vuh farz-an (as an obligation) likhtaa huuN! 

You were on the right lines in your very first post.

More likely meaning would be "hypothetically". I don't think either usage is considered to be common in Urdu.


----------



## Alfaaz

> I would suggest, the "farz" in the "farz-an" is an "obligation".
> 
> maiN Urdu ke difaa3 meN yahaaN jo kuchh bhii likhtaa huuN, vuh farz-an (as an obligation) likhtaa huuN!
> 
> You were on the right lines in your very first post.



Interesting, but how would the "hypothetically" mean be used in a sentence...


----------



## omlick

Here is the Platts definiton   :On the supposition or hypothesis (that); granted (that); suppose (cf. _farẓ karo_, and _māno_).فرضًا *farẓaṉ* acc. of farẓ


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Ok,

To conclude, it looks like 'farzan' in itself is not used much. So 'farz karna' will be in common usage to mean 'to assume' or 'to suppose'.


----------



## Alfaaz

Just found a sample usage of farz-an in the sense of:


> On the supposition or hypothesis (that); granted (that); suppose


الله کی ہدایت ہی ہے جس کے ذریعے اپنے بندوں میں سے جسکو چاہے اس کی ہدایت کرتا ہےہے۔ اور اگر *(فرضاً)* یہ حضرات بھی شرک کرتے تو جو کچھ یہ اعمال کیا کرتے تھے ان سے سب اکارت ہوجاتے۔ 
الانعام: ٨٨ 
Aur agar (farz-an) yeh hazraat bhi shirk karte to jo kuch yeh aa'mal kiya karte the un se sub akaarat hojate.
But if they had set up (for worship) aught beside Him, (all) that they did would have been vain. (88)
Urdu Translation of Verse 88, Surah Al-Ana'am from the Quran.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

If 'farz karnaa' means 'to assume/suppose' then how would we say to 'perform one's duty'?


----------



## marrish

farz puuraa karnaa


----------



## BP.

lafz_puchnevala said:


> If 'farz karnaa' means 'to assume/suppose' then how would we say to 'perform one's duty'?


farz/fariizah {adaa karnaa} / {bajaa laana} / nibaahanaa. Also other phrases such as the one suggested by marrish sahib.


----------



## Faylasoof

فرضًا _farDhan_ / _farzan_ is regularly used by us to mean the same as _farDh / farz karnaa_ (= to assuume / suppose) as we discussed earlier here. But also means "as a duty" and as has been mentioned above by omlick (quoting Platts) it is the accusative form of فرض _farDh_ in the same way that فوراً _fauran _is the accusative فور of _faur _and وقتاً _waqtan_ is the accusative of وقت _waqt_. In grammatical terminology they are called the _maf3uul muTlaq _ ("permanent" accusative) form.


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the information Faylasoof!


----------

